

Efographic – the startup that combines email and infographics - schoolsdm1
https://efographic.com

======
schoolsdm1
Efographic is a web app for digital marketers and online content businesses to
convert email newsletters (think mailchimp) into infographics. Hence, the name
"efographic."

The startup plans to introduce “efographics” — a new form of digital media
that combines the behavior of an infographic with the design of an email
newsletter.

The web app creates image “snapshots” of an email newsletter resulting in one
long, continuous image.

Once the snapshot of the email newsletter is taken, you’re essentially dealing
with an infographic because infographics tend to be long in length as well.
But then we run into a problem: long images do not share well to social media…
how do we fit a long image into a square box?

Efographic has a formatting feature that allows long content to fit into a box
shape through columnizing.

The Fit-to-Box feature allows viewers to see the entire contents of an
infographic or an efographic without scrolling. This is beneficial when
sharing to social networks.

We have made a tool that can do in seconds what it would take Photoshop 20
minutes.

We think this special feature of Efographic will increase click through rates
by 22.7% for digital content companies.

